# Rancilio Base



## hez (Apr 30, 2015)

Hey,

Wondering if anyone uses the Rancilio base set of drawers (with the knock box) might have some feedback on it. I'm considering it as a neat solution to store bits and pieces and hide the knock box, but have heard some reports of noise/vibration through the base. Has anybody come across this issue?

Cheers,

hez


----------



## DC63 (Jan 16, 2011)

Hi hez I had the draw / knock box, seemed good to me also looks better when both machine and grinder are on it.

sold all mine as a complete package though.


----------

